# Franks aquarium!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Now open wednesdays also!


Franks aquarium will be open 7 days a week starting april 12, 2011!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it too ambitious to suggest extending closing hours to 8pm on weekends? esp fridays. 

I never make it up to markham by 6 or 7 on fridays. >_<


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> Now open wednesdays also!
> 
> Franks aquarium will be open 7 days a week starting april 12, 2011!


That's great news



Kerohime said:


> Is it too ambitious to suggest extending closing hours to 8pm on weekends? esp fridays.
> 
> I never make it up to markham by 6 or 7 on fridays. >_<


He would open later if he could but sometimes family is more important


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

great news


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*extended hours*



Kerohime said:


> Is it too ambitious to suggest extending closing hours to 8pm on weekends? esp fridays.
> 
> I never make it up to markham by 6 or 7 on fridays. >_<


for you i will. but my only term is that you call me and tell me that u will be arriving late. And I shall be there until u arrive. I am trying to push for 8:30pm closure for weekends


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

i never been to his store but would love to if he sells the japanese marimo moss ball, im crying for one.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

GT3 said:


> i never been to his store but would love to if he sells the japanese marimo moss ball, im crying for one.


I swear last time I went, he had a few tanks full of these moss balls


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

is it this kind that they are selling? 









or is it the regular north american ones?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Its the north American ones. Would love the get my hands on the Japanese ones as well but impossible to find here.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think they're the same type... arent they? The marimo balls I saw in Singapore looked exactly like the ones available here.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I read somewhere that in Japan, these marimo moss ball are only to be found at Lake Akan, Hokkaido and were declared National Treasures by the Japanese.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Cladophora balls _naturally_ occurs in a lake in Japan -where they were first discovered. Cladophora balls are now probably produced artificially in many countries...

Btw, Cladophora as an algae can be found worldwide iirc.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I read somewhere that in Japan, these marimo moss ball are only to be found at Lake Akan, Hokkaido and were declared National Treasures by the Japanese.


dam! last year i went to hakkaido didn't realize this!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol, gt3... if you attempted to collect, they'd probably jail you. When something's considered a 'national treasure' don't you think they'd be protecting it?? LOL.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Pretty odd they treasure some moss ball lol they think backwards.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't consider it 'backwards'... they just think differently and have a different value system. In this case, they treasure something that's natural and unique. 

Look at it this way, would you consider Italians 'backwards' because they eat carpaccio (thinly sliced raw beef)? You probably wouldn't but other groups of people from across the world would probably think they were at the very least - odd.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cypher said:


> I wouldn't consider it 'backwards'... they just think differently and have a different value system. In this case, they treasure something that's natural and unique.
> 
> Look at it this way, would you consider Italians 'backwards' because they eat carpaccio (thinly sliced raw beef)? You probably wouldn't but different groups of people from across the world would probably think they were.


lol nicely put.

the moss ball as you know takes really long time to grow, the largest happened to be in lake akan museum which is about 700 years old, and it only looks like a small soccer. Moss balls are for luck, they are being sold everywhere in Japan. People don't take them out from the lake, they farm them.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Pretty odd they treasure some moss ball lol they think backwards.


In Japan they have an annual three day marimo festival and they think that if you take good care of the plant will make one's wishes come true.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I wouldn't consider it 'backwards'... they just think differently and have a different value system. In this case, they treasure something that's natural and unique.
> 
> Look at it this way, would you consider Italians 'backwards' because they eat carpaccio (thinly sliced raw beef)? You probably wouldn't but other groups of people from across the world would probably think they were at the very least - odd.


Bad comparison. Don't Japanese eat thinly sliced beef that's raw as well?

They protect plants and kill of lots different animals. To me that thinking backwards.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> In Japan they have an annual three day marimo festival and they think that if you take good care of the plant will make one's wishes come true.


Now that I can beleive lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

GT3 said:


> lol nicely put.
> 
> the moss ball as you know takes really long time to grow, the largest happened to be in lake akan museum which is about 700 years old, and it only looks like a small soccer. Moss balls are for luck, they are being sold everywhere in Japan. People don't take them out from the lake, they farm them.


LoL

I bet you did not even read what he said.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jackson said:


> LoL
> 
> I bet you did not even read what he said.


no. i only think that you shouldn't make a statement like that they are thinking backwards, is very rude to disrespect one's culture when you don't know anything about it


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

GT3 said:


> no. i only think that you shouldn't make a statement like that they are thinking backwards, is very rude to disrespect one's culture when you don't know anything about it


 I just don't get the way they think. Its nothing to do with ignorance. Unlike you who is full of ignorance and assumptions.

I did not disrespect their culture. Shows how little you know and understand.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Probably lol - they love their beef over there, on an island everything is super expensive.

The thing with the animals - now I see where you're coming from now. I think it's an interesting point; with the whaling and annual dolphin hunt. The dolphin thing, as far as I know, occurs in only 1 small part of Japan.

Like most other countries, they also have wild life protection laws. 
http://www.env.go.jp/en/nature/npr/ncj/section6.html

But I think whaling as a headline over shadows their conservation efforts and just leaves a negative impression of Japan to animal lovers across the world.

From my personal interaction/ experience, Japanese people really do have a unique appreciation of nature, thus we get people like Takashi Amano and even a unique gardening/ landscape design style. Oh and not to forget trees that have been selectively breed over hundreds of years simply for their aesthetic appearance.



Jackson said:


> Bad comparison. Don't Japanese eat thinly sliced beef that's raw as well?
> 
> They protect plants and kill of lots different animals. To me that thinking backwards.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Perhaps everyone is simply misunderstanding each other. Even if we speak the same language, sometimes further clarification is needed to understand the simplest point - it's not a judgement on intelligence, its just a nuance of interpersonal communication. Let's not get carried away folks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's stay on topic please


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

does Frank's carry zebra obliquenes? anybody knows how much are they asking?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

okoolo said:


> does Frank's carry zebra obliquenes? anybody knows how much are they asking?


For Africans you should try Mike at Finatics.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Perhaps everyone is simply misunderstanding each other. Even if we speak the same language, sometimes further clarification is needed to understand the simplest point - it's not a judgement on intelligence, its just a nuance of interpersonal communication. Let's not get carried away folks.


Don't worry, I used to reply to comments directing to me, but now I don't cuz I know how to manage my emotions and put people in my ignore list. I don't want to give bad impressions to people who I have met here before haha! Our community is so small, better to stay polite and respectful you never know he might be your next seller/buyer!

I will bring some moss ball from my next trip to Japan, they sell them in jars lol pretty cool. Shoot me a pm if anyone wants any.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

GT3 said:


> Don't worry, I used to reply to comments directing to me, but now I don't cuz I know how to manage my emotions and put people in my ignore list. I don't want to give bad impressions to people who I have met here before haha! Our community is so small, better to stay polite and respectful you never know he might be your next seller/buyer!
> 
> I will bring some moss ball from my next trip to Japan, they sell them in jars lol pretty cool. Shoot me a pm if anyone wants any.


LMFAO

You're so full of it!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*marimo balls*

it is protected and illegal to export those balls out of japan i believe from what i remember.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mr_bako said:


> it is protected and illegal to export those balls out of japan i believe from what i remember.


He's talking about juggling balls. From his clown college.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL that is sooo funny, juggling balls! I think Mr Bako is juggling quite a few things right now


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Jackson said:


> He's talking about juggling balls. From his clown college.


haha thanks

i must be wrong then
but national treasure it is for sure.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*topic*



Chris S said:


> Let's stay on topic please


this thread is about frank's aquarium opening hours, not about all these other moss balls.

lets keep it on topic,

thank you


----------

